# ASRock 939Dual-SATA2 - SATA Boot Problem



## dj9990 (Mar 2, 2006)

Every time I cold boot I get an inpropper boot media warning, if I reboot "Ctrl/Alt/Del" it boots up fine into windows, if I "reset" I get the same error and if I go into my BIOS the drive dosn't exist

My Machines

dj9990's Wife

ASRock 939Dual-SATA2
AMD Athalonx64 3000+ @1800Mhz
Golden Orb II CPU Cooler
1GB Corsair DDR400 2 x 512MB Dual Channel RAM (Value Select) 
ATI Radeon 9600 256Mb - Enhanced heatsink & fan/AGP
Western Digital 200GB SATA HDD
DVD Burver
WindowsXP 64bit Edition
    .............




dj9990's Spair Wife

Asus P4P800SX
Intel Celeron 2.6GHz
2x256MB DDR400 Ram
nVIDIA gForce2 400/400 64MB
2x40G Western Digital IDE Drives
CD Burner
WindowsXP SP2 Pro


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Mar 2, 2006)

Was getting the same Issue on a Customers rig I built around the ASRock Dual SATA......Same thing...Ctrl+Alt+Delete and she booted next time no Issues..tried differant bios's and Stayed with 1.6....seemed to Lesson It abit...No Issues like that on any of the Other systems I built around that board.

Although....I'm on Bios 1.2 and have never had that Issue.....come to think of It.....I never tried bios 1.20 On that customers rig.....Hmmm...Methinks I may be doing a tech call soon.


----------



## Locke500 (Mar 4, 2006)

*Also having same problem*

My machine is also doing the same exact thing.  I have a Atlhon socket 939 3200+ on the ASrock Dual939-SATA2 alongside with a Asus 512MB n6800 AGP card and a Liteon 16X DVD Writer from Walmart.  

No matter what I do to reboot it always gives me that improper boot drive selection message.  If I remove the power cord COMPLETELY, plug it back in, and restart the PC boots properly.  Haven't tried the CTRL+ALT+DELETE method yet.  On the latest BIOS version as well...  

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 4, 2006)

lol you bought parts at walmart, that screws your whole system up  . jk...best thing I can tell you is go into BIOS, and make sure you have all the boot devices in the order you want them (HD first, CD next, FDD last). If that doesnt solve it, well, I dunno. reinstall XP?  Seriously, I dont have any idea, I've never had that problem


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Mar 4, 2006)

Reinstalling windows will NOT fix this....It's a Bios Issue because I've never once had It happen On the 1.20 bios.....but have Had It happen on Customers rigs running bios's later than 1.20.

Since I haven't seen It happen on the 1.20 bios but It has happened on every bios since.....stands to reason It may be Bios Related.......You should fire off an E-Mail to ASRock Customer support.......And or head over to thier Forums and See what they have to say on It.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 5, 2006)

heh...I'm running 1.5 really stable. I wish I could help you, but I cant. it COULD be your SATA hard disk, I'm running IDE lol.


----------



## dj9990 (Mar 7, 2006)

I fixed it, I just changed the drive settings from NON-RAID to RAID in the BIOS.
No boot problems, except that little RAID selection pause, but I can live with that.



My Machines

dj9990's Wife

ASRock 939Dual-SATA2
AMD Athalonx64 3000+ @ 2001 Mhz
Golden Orb II CPU Cooler
1GB Corsair DDR400 2 x 512MB Dual Channel RAM (Value Select) 
ATI Radeon 9600 256Mb - Enhanced heatsink & fan/AGP
Western Digital 200GB SATA HDD
DVD Burver
WindowsXP 64bit Edition

    .............

dj9990's Spair Wife

Asus P4P800SX
Intel Celeron 2.6GHz
2x256MB DDR400 Ram
nVIDIA gForce2 400/400 64MB
2x40G Western Digital IDE Drives
CD Burner
WindowsXP SP2 Pro


----------



## GregoPeck (Mar 8, 2006)

*Slow boot*

I have the same board. However, I have disabled SATA (I don't have any SATA drives). But, it takes a long time to boot. I see a POST code 0075, but I cannot find the meaning of it anywhere. Could someone please help?


----------



## dj9990 (Mar 10, 2006)

Have you checked your jumper assignments, on the drive.
I have had simmila boot problems on my last wife, due to incorect jumper placement  (with 2 IDE drives).
I had aslave set as a master or vice versa, I don't remember. but I got prety much the same shit happening.


----------



## GregoPeck (Mar 10, 2006)

*IDE Jumper settings?*

That could be it, I thought I gave them the right ones though. I can check again. I emailed ASRock Tech Support, hopefully they'll reply.


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 10, 2006)

**offtopic**
you are so lucky...
i bought 3 days ago the same board and it had 2 chipsets melted.....


----------



## GregoPeck (Mar 11, 2006)

I got mine from NewEgg.com.


----------



## GregoPeck (Mar 11, 2006)

*problem solved*

Thanks to ASRock Tech Support, my problem has been resolved. If anyone has the same problem, try setting your hard drive jumper to Cable Select.


----------



## strongbadag (Apr 25, 2006)

So setting the IDE HD Jumper to Cable Select resolved the 0075 code?

Anyone have any luck with the retarded boot-error message from the cold-boot?


----------



## GregoPeck (Apr 25, 2006)

strongbadag said:
			
		

> So setting the IDE HD Jumper to Cable Select resolved the 0075 code?
> 
> Anyone have any luck with the retarded boot-error message from the cold-boot?



Yes, it works. I guess our motherboard wants our drives to be on Cable Select for some reason. But, it's a simple fix.


----------



## Wondersheep (Jun 23, 2007)

GregoPeck said:


> Yes, it works. I guess our motherboard wants our drives to be on Cable Select for some reason. But, it's a simple fix.




Hi, I have been that error code and have tried what is suggested, but still I got error codes
in order, 6b38, 0075, 0078 screen then switches to a blank screen then another code flashes up for 1 second, 00a2

I have tried disconnecting everything but the vid card and still get the same codes

I am running AM2nF3-vsta mobo with an AMD Athlon 64 x2 4400+
with 2 x 1 gig of kingston DDR2 ram


----------



## Pandaz3 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a 939 Dual sata 2 and 939 Dual VSTA and never had those problems but I will say the only helpful motherboard support I have ever received is from Gigabyte and ASRock.  ASUS, abit, DFI, EPoX, Intel, and MSI have all stiffed me on support... (Always got an answer in the forums though)

The VSTA has better on-board sound than the Sata2, but the VSTA only has one USB header compared to the Sata 2's two USB Headers. There are other differences that I noticed and while they do point to a redesigned board, the changes seem transparent to me.  Only the sound and lack of a second USB header seem significant.
(I am using a Audigy 2 value sound card in the VSTA anyway as I had one available)

I wish you could still find them, though the massive drops in DDR2 prices are making me think I may move to a AM2 next board.


----------

